# Bud Blood vs. Open Sesame



## Rootney88 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wanted to know the differance between AN bud Blood compared to FF Open Sesame.

Do they work the same, or is the only thing to Jump start a Nut. with high Numbers.

bb is 0-39-25
os is 5-45-19

I see some no name nuts that are 0-50-30 for 1/4 the price.

Is that all that is needed to jump start the Budding??


thanks


----------



## FollowerOfDemeter (Mar 29, 2008)

The Fox Farm soluble line is really best when used to augment the primary line (BigBloom and TigerBloom) when you feed according to the chart on their web page. It really is great at adding an extra boost and coaxing your plants to flower. It is used earlier in the flowering stage. BB is more of a finisher to be started a little later on when those higher nutrient values are needed most.

I don't use OS on it's own though as it is really part of the three part line that essentially tweeks the nutrients to match a specific phase in flowering. If you buy one, I suggest getting all three. I have used the whole FF nutrient line for several grown and NEVER had an issue. Just follow the chart on their web page. It seems like an expensive investment ($60 for the soluble ferts alone!) but the soluble ferts, when used with the liquid line, last a good LONG time for most people.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 29, 2008)

FollowerOfDemeter said:


> The Fox Farm soluble line is really best when used to augment the primary line (BigBloom and TigerBloom) when you feed according to the chart on their web page. It really is great at adding an extra boost and coaxing your plants to flower. It is used earlier in the flowering stage. BB is more of a finisher to be started a little later on when those higher nutrient values are needed most.
> 
> I don't use OS on it's own though as it is really part of the three part line that essentially tweeks the nutrients to match a specific phase in flowering. If you buy one, I suggest getting all three. I have used the whole FF nutrient line for several grown and NEVER had an issue. Just follow the chart on their web page. It seems like an expensive investment ($60 for the soluble ferts alone!) but the soluble ferts, when used with the liquid line, last a good LONG time for most people.
> 
> Hope that helps.


What are you saying!?!!? Bud Blood is ONLY USED THE 1st WEEK OF FLOWERING... That's it! Initial bloom enhancer... Not later when finishing...


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah first week 1/2 after preflowering


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 30, 2008)

First week that you induce flowering. I have Bud Blood...


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 30, 2008)

I use igauna juice bloom for the first week or two,then I switch to the bud blood. It says it promotes faster flower sets and to use in the first week of flowering, I didn't think they were fully in flower till about the first two weeks. Thats just what I thought....sooo maybe i'm wrong?


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 30, 2008)

BEFORE you switch to flower (12/12) you need to flush to get rid of all veg nutes, then switch to bloom nutes with your bud blood. you will start to see flowers anywhere from 3-7 days. only use it in the first week. then i switch to big bud for weeks 2-7. flush week 8, and harvest. dry for 5-7 days, cure for 2 weeks


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry, I have just seen some strains that have taken about two weeks before you see buds start to form....even three,and thats using bud blood. You should also pick up iguana juice grow and bloom it is some good shit as well!


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 30, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> Sorry, I have just seen some strains that have taken about two weeks before you see buds start to form....even three,and thats using bud blood. You should also pick up iguana juice grow and bloom it is some good shit as well!



The whole point of it is to use the stuff b4 you see buds. it's purpose is to make you see the buds faster.. I've used it on the last 5-6 grows...


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah I've been using it for a while now too my friend, just putting my exp with it out their.....I used to use it by itself. Now I use igauna juice bloom about the first week mixed with molasses to feed the microorganisms from the igauna juice and my soil....then I add the bud blood to the mix for next week or until I see flowers appearing.....Like I said just my exp with it as well maybe I'm wrong but I've just tried it a coulple different ways, and thats the one I've found works best for me


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 30, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> Yeah I've been using it for a while now too my friend, just putting my exp with it out their.....I used to use it by itself. Now I use igauna juice bloom about the first week mixed with molasses to feed the microorganisms from the igauna juice and my soil....then I add the bud blood to the mix for next week or until I see flowers appearing.....Like I said just my exp with it as well maybe I'm wrong but I've just tried it a coulple different ways, and thats the one I've found works best for me


Right on man... I've just heard people burn their plants using it later.... But I usually go 1st week blood, then big bud till week 5 then over drive 6&7 then flush till I'ma trimmen'

L


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 30, 2008)

I use big bud as well, I used to use carbo load as a finisher but the powder version if it gets wet turns into like rock!!!! So I just switched to molasses, every time I feed with anything I just put a tablespoon or two per gallon to help her gain girth and help feed with the extra sugars that get eatten up during flowering....It works pretty good, advanced has a pretty good line of nutes.


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 30, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> I use big bud as well, I used to use carbo load as a finisher but the powder version if it gets wet turns into like rock!!!! So I just switched to molasses, every time I feed with anything I just put a tablespoon or two per gallon to help her gain girth and help feed with the extra sugars that get eatten up during flowering....It works pretty good, advanced has a pretty good line of nutes.


Ya I use carboload also.. Just keep the cap tight and place in cool DRY place not humid... 

L


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 30, 2008)

I had it in a bag  but It is some good stuff.


----------



## Rootney88 (Mar 31, 2008)

But with Bud Blood, I know everyone uses and likes but what exactly triggers the budding?

Seems like they all have High end numbers Like bud Blood'S 0-39-25

So shouldnt another Nut with the same Numbers do the same?

Or is it a special ingrediant.

Just looking for the cheap way out. 1 bag is $20

What is the mixing ratio for the Bud Blood if someone has a bag availible.

I have a 25 gallon res that I drain every wattering, so if its a bag per wattering every other day for a week it adds up.

Thats $100 for a week of watering, I know not that bad if you think of the outcome.



Thanks


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 31, 2008)

Their is also a Liquid form that maybe wouldn't be so much......


----------



## Rootney88 (Mar 31, 2008)

What is the mixing ratio for the Bud Blood if someone has a bag availible.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 31, 2008)

powder bud blood: mix 0.5 grams per liter (6.6 oz per 100 gal) or 1.65 oz for ur 25 gal...

1 tsp. = 7 grams


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 31, 2008)

as 4 big bud, says for the specific ratio of Phosphorous, Magnesium, and Amino Acids... They guarentee results or money back. (28 different Amino Acids... don't reall know what they do... lol)


----------



## Rootney88 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Jor


and all else that responded


So one bag should be enough for the week





thanks


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

depends how much is in there... I got the 100g, 10.5 oz little tub.


----------

